# The largest fitting fish?



## PirateCrash (Jul 3, 2007)

Anyone by any chance know what the largest size fish i can place in a 29 gallon, either alone or wit other fish?

If so, kindly tell me the size it grows up to, if it needs to be alone or what companion, and the name of the fish.

BTW, 29 gallon, so I'm probably not expecting anything over 6 inches. (ex:Firemouth)

Thank You!

Since this is in the Central American Part, I would prefer them, but if you have any large africans or stuff, i would love those too.


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Well from personal opinion 29 is too small for any South American or Central American Cichlid because they will grow too big. A pair of Firemouths MIGHT be ok in there. If your not trying to go any bigger tank wise I would suggest taking the Tanganyikan route. Dwarf Cichlids. They stay relitavely small and you could have a pair of bachardi's or leleupi's in there. Or numerious other choices in the Tanganyikan family. Hope that helps


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

Or Rams. Popular smaller cichlid.


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

^Rams or Apistos... Many of the dwarves actually - except Laetacara thayeri...

I grew out some Keyholes and Festivums in a 29 for a few months... A pair of Keyholes may be okay in a 29 forever - but the festivums would have outgrown it I'm sure...


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

A pair of Convicts would do nicely in a 29. You could enjoy the mating colors, parenting skills and lets not forget the fry!


----------



## PirateCrash (Jul 3, 2007)

Aye, but i wish to know the largest fish possible to be able to live in the tank.

Like convicts and firemouths, i currently have, and so far i know that they are 6 inches at max size, so i wish to find out what the largest fish is that would survive and thrive in a 29 gallon.
Just for reference though.


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

PirateCrash said:


> Aye, but i wish to know the largest fish possible to be able to live in the tank.
> 
> Like convicts and firemouths, i currently have, and so far i know that they are 6 inches at max size, so i wish to find out what the largest fish is that would survive and thrive in a 29 gallon.
> Just for reference though.


Those are them. The fish you are mentioning are the largest fish possible that would be able to THRIVE in a 29.


----------



## PirateCrash (Jul 3, 2007)

Alright cool =D

I'm fine with 6 inches, i was just wondering if there were any bigger.

Thank you all for your suggestions and help.


----------



## DarthV (Apr 8, 2003)

Anything that stays under 6-7". Believe it or not, male convicts can get larger than that if kept properly! Guess some of the, what's the genus name now?, cryptoheros (amatitlania?) would work. A pair of sajica would work great for a 29g.


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

No prob man. My buddy did keep ONE red-devil by himself in a 29 and he didnt seem that unhappy (he had no decor by the way. just like one rock to hide behind and some fake plants). But if you think about it even the biggest fish tank is small to them. So im sure he wished he had more swimming room. But thriving and surviving are two different things ma man. Sure... the fish might live. But live happily? Doubt it.


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

Would Chocolates work?


----------



## boose1357 (Jan 14, 2008)

They get up to 10" so Ide say nay on that one also unless he just housed ONE! It says 50g min. for them. but its all really up to the owner. If there gonna do it, then there gonna do it. *** been there done that myself. Best just to go 55g min. IMO


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

check out any cryptoheros (archocentrus) spp. im pretty sure a pair of any of them would work great in your tank.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

How about Cuteri , curviceps, Honduran red points , rainbows , Pretty much all of the genus archocentrus , and pretty much all of the dwarf acaras as well . Now I know some of you may disagree on a few of those , but as long as they are kept as singles or pairs only they should be fine.


----------



## trimac (Mar 27, 2003)

Not American but Turqouise Jewels are gorgeous-but really aggressive


----------



## illy-d (Nov 6, 2005)

I think a 6" or 7" fish is the largest fish that could be kept in a 29g tank... Depending on the species you may be able to have a tank mate (as in a mate), but in others you may not.

Would the fish thrive though? I don't know - I guess it depends on the definition of thrive and how it's interpretted... Fish roam & range - most of the time they swim to find food or to avoid becoming food... Or for procreation... Basically eating & procreating are what drives any species to do what it does... With that in mind you have to ask yourself: if you can provide your fish with the things it strives for (ie. feed it and allow it to procreate), does it really need anything else to "thrive"?

Personally I think the instinct to swim (Go forth & prosper!) would still be there... By denying that instinct does it put stress on the fish?


----------

